# Satellite radio, are you happy with it?



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

Got my "Sirius" radio hooked-up a few months ago and the reception was fair, but not as good as FM. But then a month later it got clearer, could be the booster wire i attached but doubt it.


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: Satellite radio, are you happy with it? (okanagan45)*

I have XM and will never go back to terrestrial radio, so yes I am happy with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Satellite radio, are you happy with it? (coolvdub)*

I love XM and have no problems with reception. Havent tried sirius though.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Satellite radio, are you happy with it? ([email protected])*

i LOVE my sirius. I don't even turn FM on anymore. I had XM, switched to Sirius to try it out and like Sirius a bunch better, but thats personal preference.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

my XM is getting allot more play time in the car then my ipod as of late


----------



## maddfras (Mar 2, 2004)

ilove my sirius radio. especially shade45, how else can i keep up with kayslay show and g-unit saturdays with who kid. it just cd and my sirius in my car. no fm. same sh*t over and over


----------



## 18turbojetta (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (maddfras)*

Love my XM. ipod is worthelss now


----------



## siriusjay (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Satellite radio, are you happy with it? (okanagan45)*

sounds like your using the wireless FM MOd. if its static its your FM if you loose audio (mutes) then its satellite. there is no static in our satellite transmision.


----------



## DigitalTexan2u (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Satellite radio, are you happy with it? (siriusjay)*

*Love my Sirius!*


----------



## YoMyMan (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: Satellite radio, are you happy with it? (DigitalTexan2u)*

xm myfi! Opie & Anthony...& Lil' Jimmy too.


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Satellite radio, are you happy with it? (siriusjay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *siriusjay* »_sounds like your using the wireless FM MOd. if its static its your FM if you loose audio (mutes) then its satellite. there is no static in our satellite transmision.

Yes, I do have the wireless hook-up, and it sounds pretty good.
What is the best way to connect it to my OEM radio? Love the satelite tho.
Or should I just upgrade my head unit and say goodbye to my steering wheel controls.


----------



## 18turbojetta (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Satellite radio, are you happy with it? (YoMyMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoMyMan* »_xm myfi! Opie & Anthony...& Lil' Jimmy too.

Lil' Jummy Norton is my hero and who i strive to be one day!


----------



## modena (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Satellite radio, are you happy with it? (okanagan45)*

I love Sirius. So much that I've bought a custom "shark fin" antenna that supports sat radio/gps/terrestrial. I first purchased a sportster then upgraded to a clarion in dash system. I never touch the FM radio anymore, but still turn on AM from time to time.
I had issues at first with reception, it turned out to be a broken wire on the sportster's antenna. Be gentle with these!


----------



## corradomadman (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Satellite radio, are you happy with it? (okanagan45)*

i love my sirius, have had it for about 2 years. Will have it forever.


----------



## DubTron3030 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Satellite radio, are you happy with it? (corradomadman)*

Are you Sirius.....heheh SIRIUS is the shiznap diggy....Howard, Jim Brewer, Electronic music forgetabout it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SYNiRGY (Dec 10, 2005)

IM SO SIRIUS WHEN I SAY ITS DA BOMB


----------



## Teckman (Sep 9, 2006)

One comment. If you are using FM mod, Throw it away. They are junk. Hook it up the right way the first time and you wont have any reception problems.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (Teckman)*

Maybe I'm a lucky one? ....I have Sirius sattelite but my hardware isn't from Sirius... 
I have this JVC portable unit:








It has a BUILT-IN fm modulator which I use and never have had problem with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are other people using seperate fm modulators that they have to attach?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

I have XM…..love it. I had the Audiovox XCS9 external unit until my stock Jeep radio crapped out. I decided to treat myself to new equipment and now have a Sony HU with built in XM. LOVE IT! I rarely ever put on the FM and only listen to CD’s occasionally if I need a change of pace and want to hear a specific song.
BTW…..the Audiovox unit is for sale pretty cheap if anyone wants it!


----------



## BSBG (Sep 20, 2006)

Another XM fan here, will never go back to FM, HD or not


----------



## bhachar (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Satellite radio, are you happy with it? (modena)*

Where'd you find that sharkfin antenna? I've been looking...


----------



## Vagguy (Aug 12, 2006)

Got the factory Sirius in the Audi and it sounds terrible. Sounded the same when I had sirius in another car with the whole Kenwood setup, head unit with tuner. Like a low bitrate MP3. That's the wife's car, who cares? XM all the way! Had two different Pioneer dedicated tuners and a XM commander and they sound CD quality. Never will go back to FM, will never get Sirius. My ipod gets more play now, though. I just got one for my anniversary. Once I get through my 30 gigs of tunes, I will start listening to XM again...


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Satellite radio, are you happy with it? (okanagan45)*

I bought the Audi XM tuner and installed it myself -- took like 20 mins. Works great and quality of the sound is good. Not sure if I'll stay on past the initial 3 months -- $13/month is kinda steep, but the $77/year deal seems ok...
Now only if the damn ipod Dice connection worked as easily or well.


----------



## BetterByDesign (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_Maybe I'm a lucky one? ....I have Sirius sattelite but my hardware isn't from Sirius... 
I have this JVC portable unit:








It has a BUILT-IN fm modulator which I use and never have had problem with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are other people using seperate fm modulators that they have to attach?









Can someone give the real instructions to install this. I flipped through the SIRIUS book and it just gave me headache. I get the impression there are wires everywhere and it looks like #%&*.
Seems so "primitive" to get a signal.
Its on a 04 GTI.


_Modified by BetterByDesign at 2:15 PM 10-4-2006_


----------

